# Recommendation- Best Single Coil RDA



## StephanKuhn (14/1/20)

Good Day Fellow Vapers

I need a Single coil RDA for my second vape, mainly to use at home. I want a RDA that has good airflow, minimal/no leaking and is able to be used on a squonker. And flavor is the most important.

I had a Recurve single coil, but the airflow is way to tight for me.

My daily driver is a Topside dual, with a Pyro v3 Rdta, and would like a rda with roughly the same airflow as the Pyro.

Looking forward to what you all recommend.


----------



## Lawrence A (14/1/20)

Wasp Nano?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (14/1/20)

I have a drop solo for sale, has a lot of air selections.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (14/1/20)

Hadaly
Flave 22

well for me at least these were always the two to beat/ that id benchmark flavour against

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (14/1/20)

Recurve RDA is a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (14/1/20)

22mm Dead Rabbit SQ if you can find one. Brilliant little RDA, in daily use since I bought it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/1/20)

Neal said:


> 22mm Dead Rabbit SQ if you can find one. Brilliant little RDA, in daily use since I bought it.


Agreed. I have one floating around somewhere that I still use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

